# Destin fishing this week



## Jw39 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bringing the boat down on vacation (25 Bluewater) this Friday- Friday. Any suggestions thought about doing some trolling, was gonna check Hilton's Don't care what just would like to bend the rods. If we can eat it mahi wahoo that would be better. 

Thanks guys
Jay


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you go fishing and have just a little bit of knowledge, you can catch fish. It's fishing season, and you got a boat. Which equals that you can catch fish. And dragging a 25 foot boat with you to the beach makes me think this isn't your first rodeo. 

Good luck....... Hope the water acts right for you






.


----------



## Jw39 (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry so late just saw the post. Lots of good kings on brocken bottom (~4 miles SSW of the sea buoy). Off the edge they are getting a few wahoo trolling. Bottom fishing is fairly good (except for the red snapper and gags that you have to throw back) and there are plenty of cobia stacked up on the nearshore rocks and reefs right now as a bonus. 

If shark fishing is your thing you should have no problems getting them right now, they are super thick everywhere. 

Anyways have a good time down here and enjoy the fishing.


----------

